# Diary of a print / cut newbie: Roland Versacamm SP-300



## scuba_steve2699

So we took the plunge at the ISS Atlantic City and bought a Roland Versacamm SP-300! The anticipation mounted as we waited for our unit and when it came…. We still had to wait to setup the unit with the tech rep from Imprintables Warehouse. Mike Koval from Imprintables came out and helped me carry this monster from our walk in basement where it had been delivered to up to our second floor office. This thing weighs about 300 pounds and it took both of us to get it up there! Once the machine was upstairs it took about an hour to get the stand setup and the machine running. Within an hour after that we had loaded the software and started doing prints! Here is Mike and me setting it up: See picture 1 below


First print – we did some sticker vinyl that used a graphic from a previous customer. The process to get the image into Versaworks is pretty straight forward. I use Corel X3 and you just need to add a hairline with color properties of CutContour and output as an .eps file. Once that is saved, open the file with Versaworks and it will recognize the CutContour as the cut path. Brilliant! Here is a pic of the first print: see picture 2 below

Notice the space on the right where one sticker has already been removed. The graphics came out great and the setup was a snap. Mike was there the whole time answer all of the questions we had and helping us to work through the process. I really wanted to see what we could do with the Opaque Solutions heat transfer material we had gotten, so that was the next step. A quick change out of the materials and then we built a cut path and exported to .eps. Versaworks needed the profile settings for the new material but Mike was ready with it. I did notice that although it was easy to setup the profile, it was limited on the max resolution output. Unlike other profiles in the Versaworks program, its max output is 720 x 720. No big deal as most things will print fine with that. We proceeded to print on the Opaque Solutions and then had our first problem. The output was grainy and not at all what I had seen or expected. We tried several ways of trouble shooting it but it was a couple of days later when the real problem came to me and a solution was found. When exporting files in Corel, I needed to ensure my resolution was set to the level I would want to output in Versaworks. Easy fix and much better prints. We did a press or two with the prints from that day and overall they were very good. After playing around with settings and materials, I was able to get results like the one below: see picture 3 below

This is a 10 x 8 full color print heat pressed onto a dark t-shirt. Photographic quality! The hand is still there but it is much better then the color print or the Roland Heat Transfer Material that I tried. The great thing about it was the stretch ability of the product. It is amazingly flexible and seems to go right back to its previous shape. I will be wash testing it over the next week so expect an update from that. 
The next material I tested was Imprintables Clear Solution. This stuff is just plain AWESOME!!! It is similar to saranwrap feel if you take it off the carrier material but not quite as sticky to itself. It needs to be reverse printed and you can trim just outside of the image borders with no worry. The profiles gave me a bit of trouble and I still have some troubleshooting to do on it but I did have very good success using a roland clear vinyl profile. I will figure out the tweaking to get the most out of it over the next week or so. Below is a sample of the print from it: see picture 4 below

Great clarity (the picture really doesn’t do it justice) and the softest hand on any vinyl or inkjet transfer material I have ever felt. The most amazing part about this product is its ability to stretch and then go right back to its previous shape with no distortion. It is hard to describe adequately but you can put this stuff on spandex and stretch it to the point of ripping the material in half and it still goes back to its original shape and retains its quality of picture. Absolutely amazing! Here is a picture of both heat transfer materials side by side: see picture 5 below

Now on to the other things you can do with this! The beauty of the Versacamm is that not only will it help you with shirts and other apparel, but now you can do stickers, banners, vinyl wraps, perforated window treatments, magnets, and so much more. We wanted to see the limits of a banner so the sample banner material was next and here are a couple of pictures of during and after printing: see picture 6 & 7 below

For sticker application you must mask the graphic after it has been weeded and then apply to the desired substrate. Here is a picture of the sign for my office door (day job): see picture 8 below

And here is a picture of a printed and cut magnet: see picture 9 below


All in all, this entire machine has increased our ability to provide products to our customers. It is very easy to setup and maintain, versatile and opens up new doors for us. The staff at Imprintables has been great with a thank you out to Mike for all of the help in setup and the quick replies on questions as they have come up, Lee for helping us get the ball rolling, and Josh and Dan for all of the support every time I called. I hope this helps some of you out there and I will be posting more updates on the wash testing of different products and please feel free to ask any questions. Thanks for waiting!


----------



## dheer1um

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*

Nice to hear that steve


----------



## prometheus

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*

Awesome. Thanks for the great post and the picts. Looks like a great machine.


----------



## vctradingcubao

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*

Thanks a whole lot Steven. I bargained today with our local dealer and got a great price on the SP300 (after informing him that a new versacamm model was just released). I'm expecting delivery of the machine on wednesday. Can't sleep now as I'm too excited.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*

Byron, let me know when you have questions..... I have probably already had the same issue and found a fix. Quick tip for anyone with a versacamm; To make sure the alignment is horizontal, you only have to do it once by lining up with the vent holes just before the dryer unit. Then perform a sheet cut and the lead edge will always be perfectly horizontal. When you go to load the material back in again, line it up with the sheet cut ridge and then clamp it down. The machine will measure the width of the material and automatically feed it just past the next ridge! This is important to have it past that ridge as you do not want the material to catch on it as it prints or your material will buckle up and ruin the print. I can post pictures later if you need them. Hope it helps!


----------



## vctradingcubao

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*

I will surely do that, Steven. Really appreciate that.

Is it wednesday already?


----------



## scuba_steve2699

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*

I was hoping it was friday!


----------



## mystysue

I have the sp540 versacamm. (for those that dont know wht the numbers are this is basically the same machine that steve got but can print 54 inches wide instead of the 30 inch model.. The machines are very versitile ..I have had it about 10 months now.. and use it daily.. altho ive not tried it for t-shirts.. I mainly dye sub my shirts.
I will have to get some of this new stuff that steve was mentioning to try out.

I do not mask my stickers before i apply them.. I have applied printed vinyl up to 4 feet wide by 10 feet long without masking.. I have found for me i have better luck getting it on bubble free without masking. I use a product called the big squeegie to apply and I would recomend it to anyone laying digital prints.. also for small decals and prints a standard felt squeegie is a must..

here is the page that shows the big squeegie..
Details and Recommendations


----------



## DMS

How well did you burgain your SP300 Byron? I'm at the final stage of purchasing one and I think I got EUR1.000.00 savings just by reading t-shirt forums!!! and burgaining further more, you know, the VP300 coming up issue and how the will fade out the SP300, or keep it on the market, bla bla bla


----------



## DMS

Thank you Steve for sharing your experience with us too.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yep, basically, that's what I did. And I think it worked (a little or a lot, I'm not sure now) I got another 12.5% discount form the agents last quotation 3 weeks ago. I was prepared to buy it at the old price anyway as I realized that Roland is not yet phasing out the model (looking at the Roland Japan website, the VP was just an added model, not really a replacement for the SP)

Well, I'm just happy I also took the plunge (finally), and Steve and others here are sharing good info on the machine.


----------



## chup

hey steve, i own an * Roland Versacamm SP-300* also, but have no luck with the any trasnfer paper on black tees 

can u share what paper u use and what is ur setting?

thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao

I have tried with good results the "solvent dark" from Forever Transfers from Germany. I think imprintables.com sells several transfer products for the Versacamm also.


----------



## dim116

If you go on Youtube.com and search "Stahlsdigital" you will see the process for printing with the versacamm 300 using the new Cad color solutions transfers.

I don't own the versacamm but am considering getting one. Stahls can also send you some samples to try out.

Lar


----------



## radikal

how much cost the versacam sp-300.thanks


----------



## queenVee

dim116 said:


> If you go on Youtube.com and search "Stahlsdigital" you will see the process for printing with the versacamm 300 using the new Cad color solutions transfers.
> 
> I don't own the versacamm but am considering getting one. Stahls can also send you some samples to try out.
> Lar


can someone please explain what cad color soulutions is?? Versacamm is the print/cut machine right??? explain that as well.. it prints and cuts.. you dont have to buy a printer??
 
I was researching the DTG machines.. and now comparing them to these units?? kinda confused.. I'm not interested in the silkscreen.. to much work for me since I will be starting out small. so I figured .. DTG.. but now came across the Roland Versacamm.. ?? I'm looking into printing short run t-shirts, sweatshirts, totebags, mousepads, ... I guess with versacamm you can print mugs?? is this true? what exactly can it print?? help please,
thanks


----------



## dim116

The versamcamm is a printer and a cutter for various types of vinyl material.
Cadcolor solutions is a new material developed by stahls that can be printed 7 cut with the versacamm and heat pressed onto clothing.
For all the info on the versacamm go to Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America
you can find out about the cadcolor solutions material at STAHLS' digital or Stahls' ID direct - The leader in heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and accessories

hope this helps

Lar


----------



## queenVee

dim116 said:


> The versamcamm is a printer and a cutter for various types of vinyl material.
> Cadcolor solutions is a new material developed by stahls that can be printed 7 cut with the versacamm and heat pressed onto clothing.
> For all the info on the versacamm go to Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America
> you can find out about the cadcolor solutions material at STAHLS' digital or Stahls' ID direct - The leader in heat transfer presses, CAD-CUT materials, Roll Goods, vinyl cutters and accessories
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Lar


thanks Lar,
I guess when I go to the Long beach show next month. I will be able to see exactly what kinda of machine I'm looking for..i should take some shirts that I like how its made and find out what exactly printed them..eg. silkscreen. DTG etc..this so hard to figure out. I get the part of the versacamm. being a printer and cutter and all. I gotta check out the cadcolor stuff. I guess its a special material to use along with the versacam. I gotta see some samples of this to compare. thank you


----------



## inky

hmm, my new 540 will be here 3/5/08 , now for all that is doing shirts what is your favorite heat transfer cad cut material?
thanks ...


----------



## scuba_steve2699

my favorite is solutions material from imprintables warehouse. I have used color print and roland HTM before but don't like using those unless the customer requests it (too heavy of a hand)


----------



## inky

thanks , 11yds for 188.00 ,,the 24 in wide does this mean you get 11 yds of the 24in wide?
i figured right at 1.90sq,ft is this right or is it half of that because 24in wide?


----------



## scuba_steve2699

11 yds is 33 linear ft x 2 ft wide = 66 square feet. $188 / 66 square ft =$2.85 per square ft.


----------



## inky

scuba_steve2699 said:


> 11 yds is 33 linear ft x 2 ft wide = 66 square feet. $188 / 66 square ft =$2.85 per square ft.


oh,ouch...how do you rate this vivid colors ,soft hand,washer color fastness....thanks for comments..


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I would rate it as the best out there. I have done many shirts wit it, the hand is great (on the clear solutions it is almost non existant!) and colors stay very well. I have some shirts that I have washed over 40 times and they still look great.


----------



## inky

wow,what about the white?hey thanks for the info...what is your big seller for the roland,,i bought a 540 with no client's, i do silkscreen and do signs,i have a couple plotters and a roland engraver for trophies,,just thought i had to have this roland....


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Biggest seller is banners and printed vinyl for signs, magnets etc. White material is about the same as the clear only it has a slightly heavier hand. Still an amazing product!


----------



## DMS

I use Forever transfer, Product Detail - DyeTrans.com, Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology, check also the metalic version


----------



## vctradingcubao

DMS said:


> I use Forever transfer, Product Detail - DyeTrans.com, Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology, check also the metalic version


I too have some versacam from Forever germany.


----------



## shawscreen

guy's is it right that you have to wait for hours after printing onto this material before you can contour cut it ?? I'm just reading the product sheet for Stahl Colour Solution material & it says that you need to wait 3-4 hours after printing before cutting !!! If this really the case ?


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I use the Opaque solutions from Imprintables and if you are cutting through a printed area, I let it set for 15 minutes or so before cutting. If you are cutting through non printed areas, you can cut right away. The reason is that the material is very thin and there is very littel adhesive on the carrier paper so the edges will tend to curl up. I think that it would be the same for Stahls stuff. You can set a delay in print and then cut on the machine but I usually just print registration marks and sheet cut and set it aside to cut later. Hope this helps.


----------



## jedoi

*Re: Diary of a print / cut newbie*



vctradingcubao said:


> Thanks a whole lot Steven. I bargained today with our local dealer and got a great price on the SP300 (after informing him that a new versacamm model was just released). I'm expecting delivery of the machine on wednesday. Can't sleep now as I'm too excited.


Sir, I just read your post now. How much did you buy the SP300? You are from the Philippines right? Can you also use it to print tarps? Thanks.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

jedoi - you can print on canvas material but I thin a better option for tarps might be to print onto heat transfer material and then heat press it onto the tarp. I have a customer that does custom tents and they buy printed heat press material to put on them.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Steven, printable "frontlit" banner materials are generally referred to as tarps or tarpaulins here. It's not exactly the same as the tarps being used as tent and truck cover materials. So, Jedoi, the answer to your question is Yes, we print them all the time. Actually, since we have a laser printer, we seldom use our Versacamm for t-shirt transfer printing, since the opaque materials for the versacamm are more expensive. We only use the versacamm to print oversized opaque transfers, larger than A3 or 11x17. Try to call and get a quote from Danny Legaspi from Tgraf, tell him I referred you.


----------



## jedoi

Ok Sir Byron thank you. What's his number? I think Tgraf moved in Mandaluyong already. I tried calling the office the other day, they said I still have to have an appointment blah blah.


----------



## DTFuqua

Are there any cheaper alternatives to this process? I have used epson printer with claria inks on opaque transfer and washed it many times. Couldn't someone use a larger format printer on vinyl and make banners with photo quality as good or almost as good as the roland versacam? Would it need to be a solvent or whatever heat/impact printer. Has anyone used a cheaper alternative like this or some similar idea that works, IE a large format printer and just a plain old cutter?


----------



## vctradingcubao

They say that pigment inks are not really good for outdoor banner installations as they will fade after a while. Only solvent and mild solvent inks are good for outdoor applications.


----------



## Carlitos

inky said:


> wow,what about the white?hey thanks for the info...what is your big seller for the roland,,i bought a 540 with no client's, i do silkscreen and do signs,i have a couple plotters and a roland engraver for trophies,,just thought i had to have this roland....


I have exactly the same problem.....I'm going to get a VP540 with no customers at all apart for a couple of tees, but I just have to get one as a complement to my 3months old sublimation business.
Had a look at dtg machines but got to the conclusion that later will give me much more money making options and opportunities if I get the versacamm. 
Am I wrong or just a bit crazy?


----------



## scuba_steve2699

No you are not crazy, the versacamm is a money maker!


----------



## Carlitos

Thanks Steven,
I'll like to ask you something, as I know you're in contact with Imprintables Warehouse people.
Do you know if they have any representation on the UK? Is there any company here that is selling their stuff?
I would like to buy a few things from them but I think will not be viable if I have to pay all the costs involved of importing something from USA as wouldn't be that big quantities or value anyway.
Thanks in advance for your help and no problem if you don't really know, I sent them an email asking that but not sure if I'll get an answer so just wondered if you know.
Regards


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I know that Josh form Imprintables recommended to someone else an outlet in the UK but am not sure what it was. I would try to contact him directly.


----------



## Carlitos

Thank you very much for your time Steven.
When you have the opportunity, no need to contact him exclusively for that.
It will be a big help because as I guessed they are busy people (not saying you're not as well) and I didn't receive any answer from them yet.
Thanks again.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

For anyone that wants to see more, I will be at the ISS in Long Beach this week teaching a class on the Versacamm. It is on Friday at 4:30 and is free but seating is limited so let me know if you are coming!


----------



## fillintheblank

Steve I just purchased a Versacamm from Mike this past friday. I believe that Russ will be doing the training for us on the system. Any suggestions on what to ask during the training? We are also new at using Corel Draw. Is this something else that he will train us on, you might not be able to answer this but just wondering. I also have been researching your web and the classes that you offer, might be coming to NY soon.(if the snow ever stops) Thanks.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Robert - Congratulations on your Versacamm! Russ has a list of item that he will go over with you and all of the setup and startup training. There is nothing in particular that I would say you need to ask him. Make sure that you are comfortable with the entire work flow and how to get from point a to point b. When I do installs I try to use a job that the customer has to demonstrate how to do the workflow. ASK QUESTIONS! You will never learn it all in the install so make sure you use this forum and places like myversacam.com to get what you need answered. He will show you the basics of how to setup a cutline in Corel but after that i would recommend somehting like advancedartist.com for training videos etc. Tom has a great training system that leads you from the basics to very advanced. Pretty good pricing too!

Hope to see you in the class in the near future!

~Steven


----------



## Mike_Koval

Robert...i second what steven said...ask questions and more questions. If your not sure on something, ask, ask, ask. When i first started out with Imprintables, i istalled versacamm's...just ask steven. there is alot to take in on the inital install because there is alot covered. The good news is that you will have myself, russ, this forum, myversacamm.com and i stringly urge you to get to steven's training. we have had nothing but positive feedback from folks who have attended.

Feel free to contact me at anytime if there is anything i can help with


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Mike - wasn't my Versacamm the first install you did?


----------



## fillintheblank

Alright, thanks Mike and Steve. I am in Georgia right now at a fire school (back next week)but I am looking forward to getting the training and having the versacamm up and running to add more items our business. I will update everyone on the status of having a new versacamm as time goes on.


----------

